# Limping Pigeon



## philly (Oct 30, 2009)

I found an adult pigeon yesterday walking around on the ground. Not lethargic just not flying. There's owls and feral cats around so I took him and have been keeping him in a box with feed and water. I let him out today to see if he'd recovered enough to fly off and noticed that he walks with a slight limp. Otherwise I can't see a thing wrong with him he just can't seem to fly. Could something with his leg or foot be keeping him from flying?

Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Philly,

Thank you for removing the bird from danger.

Whatever caused the limp could also have damaged a wing. Does he lift both wings up? Are there any visible lacerations or swellings on the wing or the feet?

It is best not to try to make him fly at the moment, he could get just out of reach and then he will be in trouble.

If you could post a photo or two that might help. One taken staraight on and one from the side, perhaps?

Also, if you let us know where you are we might know of someone in your area that could help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this bird.

Yes, it could be an injury or health issue with the limp and the same with the wing.

Please do keep him until he is better. We can help you figure out what is wrong with him.

Meanwhile keep him in a carrier or cage inside, away from drafts of cold air. You can feed him wild bird seed for now and of course water to drink.

Is there any noticable swelling of the leg?
How does the birds poop look?

Does his keel (breast bone) bone stick out? Is he light in weight?

FYI: This thread may sound repetative, as I just merged the two threads.


----------



## philly (Oct 30, 2009)

*"Lazy" Pigeon*

Okay I've attached some pictures though it was hard with him being so mobile to get a decent straight on shot.

There is no noticeable swelling of the leg. 
His poop looks completely normal (green/white/clear parts sometimes).
His keel doesn't stick out. And he is good and fat.
He lifts both wings up fine. He stretches and preens them and yesterday when I set him on the table he flew down to the ground quite purposefully.
There are no visible lacerations or swellings on the wing or the feet. On one foot he seems to have a few more little feathers tufts coming in than on the other but I'm not sure if that's normal.
I am in Fresno California. 

Any ideas?

Thanks again

ps Showed him to my mom and she is now convinced I have a "lazy" pigeon on my hands because he seems perfectly able to fly and he won't haha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks fairly young and not bad from what I can see , maybe he/she is just soar from some unknown trama that occured to him/her recently  do you by chance ever notice any other pigeons coming around to visit this bird on the ground and does it beg for food ?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can assure you that if he isn't flying, it's because something is wrong with him.
Please tell me where you are located and perhaps I can provide you with a resource that you can take him to.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry...I just noticed that you are in Fresno. Let me see what I can do.


----------

